# G5 Prime Centroid



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Anyone else handled one of these new bows lately?
I loved the way it felt at full draw...felt like I could hold it all day and ZERO torque...keeping the bubble level was a thoughtless task and holding the pin steady on something 50-60 yards away was a breeze!
If I had a Mathews Z7, Hoyt Carbon Matrix, or Elite GT500 I would probably put it on KSL and price it to sell as fast as possible so I could go out and get me a G5 Prime Centroid


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

I have not been able to get my hands on one yet, but I have been a Hoyt shooter for years and have been converted to G5's Quest Primal. This thing can shoot!! I got the ok to get a new bow so I shot them all. I bought the Primal. As far as I am concerned, it was the sleeper of last years bows.

Knowing how good my Primal shoots I can only dream of how the Centroid will shoot.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Not a fan of short ATA bows... I'll keep my GT500 AND LX THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!
They do look pretty well put together though. o-||


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

it's not really short...I'm pretty sure it's a solid 34" A2A...


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

The Centroid is 34.25 ATA and 7.25 BH. The Shift is 30 ATA and 7.25 BH. I would not call this a short ATA either.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Ya talked me in to it...... I am going to sell the Elite and buy another Mathews.

Probably a Reezen 7


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

what?!?! to each his own I suppose!

There was a smokin' deal on a Reezen on KSL a few weeks ago!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

BAD MOVE........lay off the koolaid.........


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Or maybe a Drenalin.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

It is just his Spring Fever kicking in!


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I had one on order since November. Its a sweet shooting bow. IMO its up there with many of the other flagship bows. 
I wanted so baddly to love this bow because of the cam technology. It is an incredible idea to eliminate nock travel, but in the end I did not choose to buy this bow. For two main reasons.
1) I couldn't bring myself to be the test dummy on the first year bow. I'm sure its a solid bow, but for 1000 bucks I need to know what I'm getting. We will see what changes they make for next year on it. I do believe it will be one of the most forgiving bows to shoot though.
2) After the shot it was very top heavy. It was not very balanced compared to the other bows I was shooting. This was a deal breaker for me.
As far a hand shock, smooth draw, GREAT WALL, and easy hold, its a winner. In the end it just was not as complete as the one I now have on order.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I hear you blazingsaddle...I probably won't have the resources to acquire one until next year anyway... So until then I'll probably just settle for an Elite Z28 or GT500 for my second bow. Not really settling in the true sense of the word, but I really loved the way the Centroid felt thru the draw cycle and at full draw.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

I just happen to know of a GT 500 that is for sale!!!! Sword Sight, Ripcord Rest and Fuse 2 piece quiver.

Holla Holla Holla!!! :lol:


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a Z28 for sale at the shop in Logan...New bow for cheap price... I played with a Centroid but like blazing said, it is hard to pick up a first run of an item not knowing what it's gonna do.


----------

